# Is my beardie fat?



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

This is Hermione, 5/6 months old.

I swear she is obese but my partner doesn't seem to think so


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

my boyfriend who has bearded dragons, says he dont think she is fat


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

Why do you think shes fat? She looks o.k to me


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Cos of her mahoosive round belly!


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Alot of beardies seem to be that shape though...

Or at least they do to me.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

It looks like she's just flattening herself. Our beardy does it all the time and it's perfectly normal. It's either a sign of submissiveness or a defence mechanism (so she's a little scared)

When beardies get fat they don't usually expand widthways like that.


----------



## Keewi (Jan 21, 2012)

She's perfect! So totally gorgeous! Mine did go through a very round belly phase as she was growing but now the length has caught up it doesn't show so much... Or maybe it's me, as I see it all the time it seems normal to me. 
Also, it depends which way you look at her and when: if you look down from above when she's 'doing a pancake' (flattening herself) then yes, that looks huge. Mine does that to fend off any predator and also to absorb more heat from my arm or chest, or to soak up water faster when I bathe her.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Cos of her mahoosive round belly!


I thought that too. However, I know nothing about beardie's.


----------



## rsmw3 (Jan 26, 2012)

she looks a nice size for her age would be better to see a side pic 
what do you feed her as they can have a good variety of food 
salad is good if she will take it every day
farleys baby food the box stuff all the goodness they need a nice treat 
if you give here wax worms then just now and again as she will get fat on them if fed them to often but keep the crickets going in as it gets them moving and as you know beardies can be lazy hope this helps Rob


----------



## sadiajahan (Mar 4, 2012)

No that's not true.I think its ok


----------

